
HTTP Methods and Redirect Status Codes - rnicholson
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ieinternals/archive/2011/08/19/understanding-the-impact-of-redirect-response-status-codes-on-http-methods-like-head-get-post-and-delete.aspx
======
rcrowley
Is anyone else shocked to see Microsoft doing something horribly backwards-
incompatible AND standards compliant all at once?

